# Dgar is at it again...



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

...with a [email protected] trade!

...:fu o :fu

A week or so ago, Dgar--David is his name--posted his desire to make a trade, and although many of us know how that ended up, I decided to take what I thought was a noob to the cigar world up on his offer. "Heck, I'll take him to skool, show him how things work around here," I thought.

But, as my dad would say, "you know what thought thought, don't you?"

TEN PREMIUM STICKS, INCLUDING...well...the picture speaks for itself:

And all he asked for in return was, aside from some stogies that I might like, some Tatuajes, because they're not readily available in his neck of the jungle. David, I appreciate this bounty of leafage, and I guarantee you're gonna get your Tatuaje fix, and then some. Expect return fire to leave my rubble pile within the next day or two. I'll post a DC for you.

*SEPARATE NOTE:*
I haven't commented publicly on this whole situation with David's/Dgar's posts, his newness to this community, and I'm not going to start here. What I will comment on, though, is that I'd love to see all of us set the example by raising the civility level on CS.

All bombing jokes aside, it's been a little incendiary in here recently: ad-hominem attacks, lots of politically-tinged posts that incite conflict (whether or not they're designed to do so), and what I'd characterize as a general "shortness" in how we treat one another in some threads. Short responses are one thing, but short fuses are in full effect lately.

Is it "okay" to talk serious/tough/aggressive on a bb? Sure, we're all adults, some older than others, some more experienced, and still some more mature (those are three very different things, IMO). We can curse like the merchant marines, treat each other brutally, and do the other things that are considered standard operating procedure in our bottom-line world.

I'd argue that, while we're free to act like that, there's very little if any benefit to the jungle when we do. I for one will do my best, here on out, to lead by example by watching *what* I post and how, with consideration to the fact that there are a lot of valid--and differing--viewpoints that come together to make up CS. I'm also pledging to extend everyone--most especially CS noobs--the benefit of the doubt when, well, you know.

This may not be your thing, and that's fine. But for those of you who feel the way that I do, I hope you'll join me in trying to do more things like trades, group buys like Bigwaved and Blake Lockart and Discdog (you dudes rock!), and interacting with CS noobs in a positive, constructive way to help them become strong members of this community.

The orchestra has just cued up "Cum ba yah," so I'll end this rant, get off the :sb, and get Dgar's return fire in the mail.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

those are really really nice.. enjoy them


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh Lawdy! I wouldn't try to get up after that hit. Beautiflul smokes. Gar must really want some T's. Nice hit brother!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

SHNIKEES! Nice smokes!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Dave smacked ya up good!


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

sweet hit, enjoy those. mmmmm :dr fuentes


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

KASR said:


> Dave smacked ya up good!


No kidding--and I haven't had the La Aurora or the Graycliff before. Dude hit me like a PRO! Anyone else who steps into the ring with Dgar better be ready to :bx :bx :bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand what your saying and I do agree with it. I also agree with some of the thoughts of others members. Sometimes when your entering a new place u should sit back take note to things and see how that place is being ran. not to say we can't us advice from a newbie cause we can always learn something new. I must say the jungle seem to be a group of people on the same page and that's why most of us can feel the love everytime we enter here.. I remember when I 1st time came here due to me posting the same post in every thread IHT jumped straight into my azz in a respectful way. I was wrong. took note of it and learned from it and continued on as well as most of us do. I didn't run, I stayed followed the rules (most of the times)) and now have a great deal of friends here on cs & I'm sure he will as well. I'm on your side with communicating with newbiew and trying to help them around the jungle as much as I can (still being a newbie myself). Remember this get in where u fit in. This is the type of place where everybody can find a place to call home. Ok I'm done enough said....


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Alright, who stole Bookers login?

I could read that post without using the "Booker Pocket Translator"

What gives?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent looking trade.. Kudos Dave...

Muziq.. thanks for sharing the pictures of this trade.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice hit there, Some great smokes! :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Well done Dave, classy smokes.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Alright, who stole Bookers login?
> 
> I could read that post without using the "Booker Pocket Translator"
> 
> What gives?


:r :r :r

Seriously, though ... nice bomb. That La Aurora looks :dr!

~d.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Alright, who stole Bookers login?
> 
> I could read that post without using the "Booker Pocket Translator"
> 
> What gives?


Muziq how rude of my. Those r some nice sticks I had the La Aurora be4 &they were great, enjoy the smokes 

Hey [email protected]#$%&$


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice sticks!!!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice job Dgar. Those are some tasty sticks, Muziq, you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Muziq how rude of my. Those r some nice sticks I had the La Aurora be4 &they were great, enjoy the smokes
> 
> Hey [email protected]#$%&$


Well played, Booker. Well played. :r :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Nice sticks, great trade. Congrats to both of you. 

Can't say I agree with the rest of the post, as most people make their own bed.

Anyway, nice trade.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dgar - keep your eyes peeled: 0483 5970 0210 0904 1395


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Muzig, nice pic/and nice post, Thank you. I didnt remember the cigars looking that nice when I sent them... LOL

As far as the rest of your post I better not comment  


Now go smoke those cigars and enjoy


Dgar


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice cigars .


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Well played, Booker. Well played. :r :r


LOL Never that.. & thxs 4taking me over the edge...


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

I read this post and almost cried! Well, not really... but GREAT POST MUZIQ.

I'm a newb, and hadn't been around a long time when last week's Dgar post happened. This board reminded me of many other boards (non-cigar related), where people will get upset, start bashing other people, get more upset, bash harder... and next thing you know, there's unpleasantness everywhere, and everyone who is participating in the exchange is clearly behaving in ways they would not if they were actually interacting "in person" without the anonymity of a username. THOSE BOARDS SUCK. Who wants to participate in a website forum where people are just being jerks all the time? It is easy to get mad and spew ugly posts without really thinking about it, and it just ruins the board.

I'm glad that even amidst the ugliness of last week, there were voices in the forums calling for civility... and I'm glad that guys like Muziq (and others) put forth the effort to help keep the board on a higher level.

I already know Muziq is a swell guy, as he pounded me in a Newbie sampler trade last week. Further supporting the claim that Muziq is a swell dude, he decided to "not" pile on Dgar while many others were, but instead take the opposite approach, and attempt to be decent to a guy who clearly needed a pal in the jungle. Looks like Dgar appreciated the olive branch, judging by the content of his trade. Based on what I know of Muziq... I think Dgar should probably run for the hills. :gn

AS FOR DGAR... I was sitting back quietly watching the unpleasantness last week, not without both annoyance at and sympathy for Dgar. The whole thing was ugly, and we don't need to relive it. HOWEVER... KUDOS TO YOU, DGAR, FOR STICKING IT THROUGH. Many would have packed up camp. Some are certainly still upset, and some are probably grumbling that you're trying to "buy" goodwill back with contests and phat trade offerings, but it shows to me that you're interested in rebuilding a relationships and being a positive contributor. I don't know why else you'd be doing these things (rather than just leaving), and I don't think there's much more that anyone else can ask you to do at this point.

Also, Dgar... it looks like you've become significantly wiser in a few short days...



Dgar said:


> As far as the rest of your post I better not comment
> Dgar


Where was that last week? :r

Dgar, I hope the  you draw from the site exceeds the :tg you had to deal with earlier.

Thanks Muziq (and all others) who are trying their best to make this such a great site.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice trade. 

As for the second part, this board is one of the most civilized around. That is a testament to the members as well as the moderators. A lot of other boards love to flame newbies for every little thing. Here newbies are welcomed into the fold very readily and get a pretty big learning curve without things getting ugly. 

I agree that watching what you post is a good idea. I have not posted probably half the things I typed, just because I didn't know how they would be received in text form (no body language, facial expression). Everyone just enjoy and be considerate, which we all are for the most part. This site is supposed to be fun, so if you find yourself getting worked up, move on to a lighthearted thread in EB Forum and blow off steam. Or just bomb somebody...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

A+, First class bomb all the way Dgar. Way to smack a fellow brother down. :ss


----------

